# Borrowed theme.



## gdfo (Sep 30, 2010)

Lots of popular music is based on themes or melodies from classical sources. Most of these are easily picked up.

Recently I heard a reggae piece on the radio and the underlaying melody played by a trumpet sounded very familiar.

The piece is called 'swing easy'. Listen to the trumpet. I would like to know if others think the melody is from another piece. I would like to know which piece and who wrote it.






Imagine that trumpet theme played in 2/4 as a Hora, or even a Tarantella.

Thanks


----------

